# Garden Railways October



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally had a chance to read the October Garden Railways.

What craftsmanship! That Oscar is completely mind boggling, and that was just the start.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...my thoughts exactly. There's good soldering...and there's GOOD soldering. 
In this case we have a clear example of GOOD soldering...musta taken years to learn that skill.

Beautiful little engine....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I may be mistaken, but this is the first issue I remember that does not _feature_ a railroad that is not a project.

Maybe time to send in an article and some pics.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think they should come to the shows and take pictures also to some of the Clubs open houses and show pictures.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys , 
Thanks for the compliment on my " Oscar " locomotive. You are right about the soldering part , I have been soldering for more than 40 years now. I have 3 soldering courses to my credit , Air Force electronics , work electronics , and certified 20 years ago for Mil Spec 2000, part C in Avionics Electronics course. 

Of course I couldn't have built it without the inspiration of Charley Lix model to begin with. He is a great modeler ! 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Then, after Charles' Oscar, came, what, tin cans? I never thought one could make such things out of tin cans.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

That Oscar article was indeed inspiring, but I must admit that I was very disappointed to see not a single garden railroad or layout featured in this issue. That has to be something of a first! As editor of an O gauge magazine, I would not even consider producing an issue that did not feature at least two, and sometimes more, examples of what folks are doing with their trains.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...see not a single garden railroad or layout featured in this issue ..'

WHAT I guess there are no new layouts out there to be presented I'll miss articles such as this reported exhibition of fine (stimulatiing) soldering !! Kudos to the peoples who take the time to co-ordinate with our hobby mags to present tips tricks and skills they have learned over the years to help us learn new things 


I received my copy last wk and have left it sealed for the next rd trip ! BUT GR/Kalmbach subscription renewal is becoming increasingly unlikely . . . . just pickup the mag' at a bricks 'n mortar outlet, when there is a decent article or two !? Like i'm tempted to occassionally purchase a "Trains" issue when a article catches my interest and I can't assimilate it fast enough while waiting for the line-up to move along  

doug c


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with JJ. There are great shows over the year as well as the national convention. GR usually shows pictures of layouts before the convention, and they usually have a booth at the convention as well as bigger gatherings like ECLSTS for example.. At York there are some really fantastic modular layouts, some of which are larger than many outdoor layouts. I would think that some pictures of the layouts at a show would really add to our interest in the magazine. 
Paul


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

How-to articles are great, of course, and every magazine editor in the hobby is always looking/praying for more of them, especially in this age of shake-'em-from-the-box-and-run-them modeling. But I still can't imagine not featuring at least one example of an up-and-running railroad in every issue of a model railroad publication. It's certainly not for a lack of railroads because we all know that there are a great many fine garden railroads around that merit such exposure. 

I just found it curious that an issue of GR would not feature at least one example of what folks are doing with their railroads.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well lets see if they get the message as they are to be at the East coast show next week and plenty of club layouts to take pics of. Hard to believe none in this latest issue. They keep this up and I'll be like some other folks and let my subscription slide. Later RJD


----------

